# Are there any words that you can't stand?



## Envelin (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't like the words 'moist' and 'flaky'

>.< They sound nasty.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 4, 2014)

excitable and happy.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 4, 2014)

Chingchong.

i hate stereotypes.


----------



## Fawning (Oct 4, 2014)

I'd say moist too, and the very very horrible C word. Also any racist/sexist/homophobic word.


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 4, 2014)

Fawning said:


> I'd say moist too, and the very very horrible C word. Also any racist/sexist/homophobic word.



What is the very very horrible C word? Crap? I don't like that word because it's gross.


----------



## nard (Oct 4, 2014)

Granola. 


eeeeew


----------



## Brackets (Oct 4, 2014)

'dreamie' like why just why

- - - Post Merge - - -



Manzanas said:


> What is the very very horrible C word? Crap? I don't like that word because it's gross.



brb dying ahahahahah


----------



## f11 (Oct 4, 2014)

Aqueduct


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 4, 2014)

Knickers, "coinky dink", swear words give me panic attacks.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 4, 2014)

school.
Science. 
Maths.

I wonder why I hate them hmm


----------



## Fawning (Oct 4, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> What is the very very horrible C word? Crap? I don't like that word because it's gross.



I don't even know what to reply with to that omg


----------



## oranje (Oct 4, 2014)

Basically any word that can be used to bully or insult someone.


----------



## Beary (Oct 4, 2014)

I hate words I can't spell.

Definitely,
Ceiling, 
Embarassed,
Tragedy.

Yay.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 4, 2014)

Hindsight.
Beacon.
Peek.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 4, 2014)

'Selfie'

*ugh*


----------



## SmokeyB (Oct 4, 2014)

*butts*

More like shut the **** up.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

I really hate the word 'peeve'.

Eww.


----------



## Fawning (Oct 4, 2014)

the word 'lad' _especially_ when its capitalised.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 4, 2014)

I hate the word "blouse". Idk, I just hate how it sounds :/


----------



## Leopardfire (Oct 4, 2014)

Moist and tender really bug me for some reason


----------



## ibelleS (Oct 4, 2014)

'Moist' seems to be a pretty popular word in the Most Hated category. 
I don't like words that have alternate spellings, like 'color' and 'colour', because I can never decide which one is best to use. Do I choose the one that is more common where I live? Do I choose the one I think flows better?


----------



## Saylor (Oct 4, 2014)

'Sneaked' sounds weird to me, I always wanna say 'snuck' instead.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 4, 2014)

YATHZEE


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 4, 2014)

the c word definitely, and i actually used to hate the word "embarrassed" -- dont ask me why. i have literally no idea. im sure there are other words i hate that i cant think of rn


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 4, 2014)

Has to be 'moist.'
Hands-down.
It makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Envelin (Oct 4, 2014)

ibelleS said:


> 'Moist' seems to be a pretty popular word in the Most Hated category.
> I don't like words that have alternate spellings, like 'color' and 'colour', because I can never decide which one is best to use. Do I choose the one that is more common where I live? Do I choose the one I think flows better?



If I were you, I'd go with the spelling that fits with the situation at hand. Just whatever you feel like should be fine as long as it's correct. I spell grey/gray differently all the time.


----------



## Resi (Oct 4, 2014)

Extrordinary. My family makes fun of me saying "extra ordinary" but I hate it so much! It's "extrordinary," it's only one word.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 4, 2014)

I agree with "moist" being a gross word. I knew a kid whose last name was moist. he was a huge jerk, so please laugh.


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Oct 4, 2014)

i cant stand words that look weird when i try to type them in a sentence
and i dont like words i dont know how to pronounce 
LOL
BUT I AGREE WITH THE 'LAD' THING SOMEONE SAID A PAGE BACK


----------



## Improv (Oct 4, 2014)

glad there are fellow moist haters


----------



## azukitan (Oct 4, 2014)

Swag


----------



## Zane (Oct 4, 2014)

Improv said:


> glad there are fellow moist haters



this thread is full of them omg hahaha wasn't there a cartoon where they had swear jars and one of them was for "moist"

Anyway there's a lot of words that make my skin crawl but "hun/sweetie" is pretty much ruined for me b/c stupid ppl love to use them condescendingly in arguments lol


----------



## Leela (Oct 4, 2014)

I have lots~

~Chunky
~Fester
~Maggots
~Bulbous
~Womb
~Putrid
~Bulge
~Turd
~Excrete
~Moist


----------



## XTheLancerX (Oct 4, 2014)

Fanboy


----------



## Fawning (Oct 4, 2014)

I hate the name Sean because it should be pronounced like seen. Sean Bean's name kills me, it really should rhyme and it annoys me.


----------



## starlark (Oct 4, 2014)

Pack. Anything ending in a ck. I was so OCD about that word I actually unsubscribed a YouTuber because of it 
Also, dumpling. And hairy.


----------



## Hound00med (Oct 4, 2014)

Fawning said:


> I hate the name Sean because it should be pronounced like seen. Sean Bean's name kills me, it really should rhyme and it annoys me.



Thanks 

---

I hate the words felled and hanged, as well as the f-word used as a homophobic slur


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 4, 2014)

Pretty much every word that people mimic to sound Japanese.

-Kawaii
-Otaku
-Neko
-Desu
-Weeabu? Weeabou? Weeabuu? IDGAF... it just doesn't sound right.

and etc.

I highly doubt everyone speaks that way in Japan.  Too many people are like this at my school. They don't actually know a thing about Japan besides from anime.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Oct 4, 2014)

"Rap".

The sound of it makes my neck twitch.  It's like an actual curse word that sums up every thing wrong with society.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

Leela said:


> I have lots~
> 
> ~Chunky
> ~Fester
> ...


These are the exact words I hate. I can't believe you wrote them... Are you reading my mind omg... but it annoys me when people say "moist cake"


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 4, 2014)

Leela said:


> I have lots~
> 
> ~Chunky
> ~Fester
> ...





ellabella12345 said:


> These are the exact words I hate. I can't believe you wrote them... Are you reading my mind omg...



Agreed.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes, and it's actually a thing to get physically ill just by hearing a certain word.

For me, those words are:
pus
spit
moist
itchy
rot(ten/ting/etc.)

This is all I can think of

Edit: 
swag (omfg, I only use this sarcastically, I hate this so much though)


----------



## Beachland (Oct 4, 2014)

I hate all those obvious words like moist (but the worst is "seepage"... yuck) but a word I can't stand for no particular reason is "tender". I just hate it


----------



## Leela (Oct 4, 2014)

I forgot pus and seepage! Yucky.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 4, 2014)

Beachland said:


> I hate all those obvious words like moist (but the worst is "seepage"... yuck) but a word I can't stand for no particular reason is "tender". I just hate it



It must suck when a commercial comes on and they describe their latest thing on the menu as "tendery goodness"




.......


----------



## Beardo (Oct 4, 2014)

I *loathe* the word 'Hater(s)' 

Its just

-_-


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 4, 2014)

#selfie.


----------



## Radda (Oct 4, 2014)

Derp/y,Hashtag,Bethany Mota,Lucky Star,weeaboo,Rosie,Instagram,homie,troll,And I hate it when people think their jokes are hysterical and continue repeating them until the person they target says Mhm or nods.God dang it.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Oct 4, 2014)

Beardo said:


> I *loathe* the word 'Hater(s)'
> 
> Its just
> 
> -_-



Seriously, some bodies gotta say it...

HATERS GONNA HATE!!!!


----------



## starlark (Oct 4, 2014)

Actually, add tender to my list as well. There's a brand of hot dogs in the Philippines called Tender Juicy and the way the kids in the adverts say it is just so annoying.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 4, 2014)

Cuddle ' __ '


----------



## savanna (Oct 4, 2014)

innit, tho, hashtag, twerk


----------



## Eldin (Oct 4, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> swag (omfg, I only use this sarcastically, I hate this so much though)



I sent my boss a FB message asking what to do with the beer box swag at work and like five minutes later she calls me and she's like, what is swag? I just lost it lol

I almost think of swag as exclusively meaning free stuff you get from companies like t-shirts and crap for some reason. But when people are like, oh you're so swag bro #YOLO I'm just like get out

I can't really think of any words I hate. Some of the already mentioned ones aren't great words but it doesn't bother me to hear them. One I dislike but never hear anymore is spunky. Kind of means like a rebel/free-spirited or whatever, but to me it sounds like, you smell or something. As in, "oh god the compost bin is getting spunky as hell". The word just_ sounds _like a synonym for disgusting. I mean honestly. 

maybe it's because funk sounds like spunk? idk


----------



## Minties (Oct 4, 2014)

Agree with moist and the other ugh words. I also hate the word sloppy and finna.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Oct 4, 2014)

The word crazy because I'm mentally disabled. It's defined as someone who is mentally deranged, specifically a violent individual, but it's used to describe anyone with a mental illness or disability, no matter how simple or complex. When I was in high school, my brother had a friend who asked me why I was sad all the time and I reminded them that I had depression, and my brother corrected me by saying, "No, you're just freaking crazy." The word implies that being mentally ill or disabled makes one a bad person, somehow. It stigmatizes them.


----------



## Beachland (Oct 4, 2014)

MagicalCat590 said:


> The word crazy because I'm mentally disabled. It's defined as someone who is mentally deranged, specifically a violent individual, but it's used to describe anyone with a mental illness or disability, no matter how simple or complex. When I was in high school, my brother had a friend who asked me why I was sad all the time and I reminded them that I had depression, and my brother corrected me by saying, "No, you're just freaking crazy." The word implies that being mentally ill or disabled makes one a bad person, somehow. It stigmatizes them.



I can totally relate to that. My brother has used the word "unstable" to describe me because of my anxiety/depression and it can be really hurtful. I know people don't realize they're being offensive when they call people "crazy" but they are :/


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 5, 2014)

Banter and selfie.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 5, 2014)

Itchy and vomit


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2014)

twerk srsrly get over it.

and weeaboos pretending they know japanese. lol it's so bad.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 5, 2014)

Jun said:


> twerk srsrly get over it.
> 
> and weeaboos pretending they know japanese. lol it's so bad.



Haha people used to think I knew Japanese because I bought a Japanese book when I wanted to learn the language. Drove me mad ^_^


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 5, 2014)

Fawning said:


> the word 'lad' _especially_ when its capitalised.



I am so glad I'm not the only one. ^^ I hate it. It's not really the sound of it, but the whole "lad culture" thing that has stemmed from it, and that you basically have to act like a complete ******* to be a "lad" because it's "well funny". x3 Gah, idk. I just hate it.


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 5, 2014)

I can't stand "anyways" because it's actually "anyway"....


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Oct 5, 2014)

Beachland said:


> I can totally relate to that. My brother has used the word "unstable" to describe me because of my anxiety/depression and it can be really hurtful. I know people don't realize they're being offensive when they call people "crazy" but they are :/



Yeah, and it's gotten even worse since I was diagnosed with BPD (borderline personality disorder) because that's one the disorders where people are a lot quicker to categorize you as crazy just because it's a personality disorder. I've stopped talking to my brother altogether because he said I was crazy and lying about my disorder. I really think this word just needs to be eliminated from peoples' vocabulary because I feel like this where all the stigma about people with mental illnesses and disorders come from.


----------



## Cory (Oct 5, 2014)

Literally

People don't know how to use this word correctly and it annoys me!!


----------



## starlark (Oct 5, 2014)

Cory said:


> Literally
> 
> People don't know how to use this word correctly and it annoys me!!



*YES*
and most people don't say it right either, they say "lichully" and it bugs me off _so_ much


----------



## Chris (Oct 5, 2014)

"Poorly" when used to reference being unwell.

Also "whitey", which is a Glaswegian word meaning both vomit itself as well as the act of vomiting.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2014)

Yuki Nagato said:


> Haha people used to think I knew Japanese because I bought a Japanese book when I wanted to learn the language. Drove me mad ^_^


slight difference between "learn" and actually learn it.. so yeah.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Oct 5, 2014)

"Moist" and "flaky" sound like you're describing a pie crust or a biscuit or something. 

Er. 

I could never bring myself to hate a word- but there are some that I just can't say/type without cringing a little bit. I don't think I can put those words here, though. They're horrifyingly inappropriate.


----------



## Nameless fox (Oct 5, 2014)

I absolutely HATE one use of the word "have".
The act of possessing (having things) doesn't bother me at all.
But, I hate when people (mostly teachers) say something like "You HAVE to do this MY way!"

I'll leave it at that before I snap and upload a twenty-page rant.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 5, 2014)

A lot when spelled "Alot". I don't let it bother me but I know it's spelled wrong (pretty sure it is)


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 5, 2014)

Th*t.


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 5, 2014)

you


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 5, 2014)

Moist. Kidding, I don't hate any words just because they sound odd. I think that's silly tbh.

Any words that are harmful towards other people bug me, though.


----------



## Envelin (Oct 5, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Moist. Kidding, I don't hate any words just because they sound odd. I think that's silly tbh.
> 
> Any words that are harmful towards other people bug me, though.



Dear God I love your signature.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 5, 2014)

I've seen people say "harmful words" on here and I'd like to add one to my list as well.

The t-slur. This was prominent in my childhood and I hate it for that.


----------



## honeymoo (Oct 5, 2014)

don't understand why everyone hates 'moist' seems like a bandwagon to me.
mmmmm i have the words crap and crud.. quinoa *shudders*.

- - - Post Merge - - -

and obese. i just cannot stand it. it makes something as simple as being a certain weight sound atrocious.. reminds me of beast. just a hurtful disgusting word.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 8, 2014)

I hate infect too.


----------



## sej (Oct 8, 2014)

I have the word poof. I mean, poof...


----------



## Javocado (Oct 8, 2014)

Some of my moist hated words are: phlegm, cliche, and the sharp c word.


----------



## Coach (Oct 8, 2014)

French
Madame
Bargains

I don't like some words.


----------



## Hot (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't like sentences starting with "Am I the only one. ." if that counts.


----------



## Beachland (Oct 8, 2014)

I thought of another one I hate: "stink". It just puts a bad taste in my mouth (figuratively... but also kind of literally). When something smells bad I just say it smells or it's smelly. "Stinky" is even worse. I feel gross typing it lol


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 8, 2014)

organ

slushy

bloody

ripped


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 8, 2014)

Ahri said:


> organ
> 
> *slushy*
> 
> ...



Yes! Despise that word for drinks: they're bloomin' slush puppies.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 8, 2014)

i dont like words that feel or taste weird like bulge. gross.



Yuki Nagato said:


> Yes! Despise that word for drinks: they're bloomin' slush puppies.



no theyre slurpies/slushies/icees/snow cones/raspas. i use the first and last ones most.
the name of it is debated like those popsicles in the clear plastic packaging


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 8, 2014)

Yolo, Rowdy, and a few others that are stupid like that.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 8, 2014)

grope


----------



## WhitneyLover (Oct 8, 2014)

Swear words.


----------



## n64king (Oct 8, 2014)

The word *golly* and when I ask a question and someone replies with "*huh?*" those both really send me over the edge. Luckily who the hell uses the first and only idiots use the second anymore so I'm in the clear for now. Anyone who says HUH!? just seems like a 0 point IQ idiot to me, this one girl I knew use to say it out loud and she sounded so stupid you just wanted to smack her, and that's all I hear when people say type it.


----------



## brickwall81 (Oct 8, 2014)

I hate the words baggie, packet, participate and selfie


----------



## Cory (Dec 2, 2014)

This thread needs to be brought back. I also hate the word scallop.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 2, 2014)

I love British accents, but I can't stand the way they say "literally". 
It sounds like li-truh-lee. I hate that.


----------



## Luxanna (Dec 2, 2014)

The word Moist gets me everytime Like I cant even.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 2, 2014)

Doppelg?nger


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 2, 2014)

Nidalee said:


> The word Moist gets me everytime Like I cant even.



I kind of relate to this. It can bug me when I bake something and my mom raves over how moist it is (like yeah that's good, but... pls stop).

The "c" word also bugs me, but it bugs me less when a girl says it.


----------



## unintentional (Dec 2, 2014)

Moist
anything to do with what comes out of your mouth when you're sick (throw up, puke, vomit, you name it I hate it, it has to do with me being emet)
The /other/ word for a pile of sticks (just like, ew.  God this word pisses me the heckie off)


----------



## Tao (Dec 2, 2014)

Any of those words that 'chavs' and 'wannabe gangstaz' use.

"init blad"
"sik m8"
"der b bere hedz"
"dats mi biiiird"
etc. etc. etc.


I don't know whether it's the words themselves, the disgusting accent usually accompanied with them, or a mixture of the two.



I also dislike the 'street names' for drugs.
The 'actual names' for them doesn't bother me as everything needs a title (like the word 'cocaine' doesn't bother me...That's what it's called)
...But when people use the 'slang' for it, the name usually just sounds dirty enough anyway...but it also makes me think that the person knows that word for a reason...And that makes me cringe.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't understand what's wrong with the word "moist". It could be hoist, altoist, foist, joist, etc.

I don't see the problem, lol.


----------



## Tao (Dec 2, 2014)

RetroT said:


> I don't understand what's wrong with the word "moist". It could be hoist, altoist, foist, joist, etc.
> 
> I don't see the problem, lol.




I usually find it's girls that are 'offended' by the word moist :/

It's really annoying because I like moist cake...But I often get shouted at for telling people why I liked my cake.


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Dec 2, 2014)

Roach.

I hate the word roach almost as much as I hate actual roaches. Also, swag. On a more positive note, I find the words cubby and buttercup extremely delightful.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 2, 2014)

RetroT said:


> I don't understand what's wrong with the word "moist". It could be hoist, altoist, foist, joist, etc.
> 
> I don't see the problem, lol.



sexual implications that the word can carry I think?

though that's a pretty dumb reason imo, especially since plenty of other words can be affected in this way. but hey


----------



## hulaburger (Dec 3, 2014)

when people say "howdy" and "golly"


----------



## Nyxia (Dec 3, 2014)

Hmm.. It depends on the accent as well.  Personally I hate it when women are referred to as "birds"


----------



## Dollie (Dec 3, 2014)

Twerking is dumb and it's a dumb word too.


----------



## piplupx3 (Dec 4, 2014)

I used to hate the word giggles/giggling/giggle for some reason.. But i've grown to become whatever about it.  I don't know, there was just something about that word that made me cringe or become uncomfortable.


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

thot. like wth just say hoe v_v


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 4, 2014)

Kawaii, the N word, anything racist, really.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 4, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Kawaii, the N word, anything racist, really.



Urg yes. I hate the word kawaii idek why. 


And I currently hate "lmao"
Because
Just
No.

I dont want to imagine that


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 4, 2014)

I have quite a long list xD But, I'll only name a few.
- moist
- any unnecessary abbreviations
- Kawaii
- Racist/stereotypical words
- Homophobic words
- Well, pretty much anything offensive xD


----------



## M O L K O (Dec 4, 2014)

doge and meme are v dumb.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Yolo.

...Why?


----------



## Farobi (Dec 4, 2014)

literally, basically, actually. especially when people overuse them.


----------



## gnoixaim (Dec 4, 2014)

katiegurl1223 said:


> I have quite a long list xD But, I'll only name a few.
> - moist
> - any unnecessary abbreviations
> - Kawaii
> ...



LOL, it's kind of hard to believe this - especially after reading your post in the Ferguson thread.

Anyways, I hate it when people refer their girlfriend/wife "The Mrs." It just, ugh - why????


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 4, 2014)

"Bruh"
Most swear words
"Swag"
"YOLO"


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 4, 2014)

I despise the word scrape.
Something about it makes me cringe. ._.


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 4, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> I despise the word scrape.
> Something about it makes me cringe. ._.



scrapescrapescrapescrapescrapescrape


sorry


----------



## Nerd House (Dec 4, 2014)

RetroT said:


> I don't understand what's wrong with the word "moist". It could be hoist, altoist, foist, joist, etc.
> 
> I don't see the problem, lol.



It's from the movie _Juno_.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 5, 2014)

"panties" is the ugliest word ever


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 5, 2014)

When people say "bruh," it irks me.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> "panties" is the ugliest word ever



I agree like panties is such a silly word. pantyhoise too.... like... underwear/stockings, please.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 5, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> I agree like panties is such a silly word. pantyhoise too.... like... underwear/stockings, please.



It's not so much "silly" to me as like "ew panties"

It has a female connotation to me and it relates to female places which kind of is...ew.


----------



## Redacted (Dec 5, 2014)

yolo
swag
LOL
vajayjay
kek
based
dank
pigs
selfie

They get old after hearing them millions of times.


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 5, 2014)

Bae, yolo, swag, and sheeple. 

In general, I really dislike acronyms and abbreviations used in regular language.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2014)

Giantmushroom said:


> yolo
> swag
> LOL
> vajayjay
> ...


yes.who even uses vajayjay.

and yeah any kind of koreaboo slang like bae, kekeke and rubbish. i almost want back the weeaboos lol


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 5, 2014)

No offense, but it is either the Aussies or Brits who say schedule like sh-e-duel instead of sc-e-duel.

Argh it sounds so wrong


----------



## Leela (Dec 5, 2014)

Banter. That word brings pain to my ears and I don't know why.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 5, 2014)

when people say "North Cakalaky" when talking about North Carolina I throw up in my mouth and have to restrain myself from punting their asses out of the state.


----------



## Tessie (Dec 5, 2014)

the p word i dont like, or the c word.

if one were to call me the c word i can guarantee ill never talk to them ever again 

non cursing words i guess um
thimble? sounds like youre saying cymbal with a lisp


----------



## azukitan (Dec 5, 2014)

Rafflesia


Because I despise the plant. Sorry, Vileplume.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2014)

people who write 'oi' as a way of greeting someone..nope.


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 5, 2014)

Tessie said:


> the p word i dont like, or the c word.
> 
> if one were to call me the c word *i can guarantee ill never talk to them ever again *
> 
> ...



^ All of this. <3

Honestly my own list would be too long to post here, but it's mostly slang anyway. Why bother. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Angelmarina (Dec 6, 2014)

The word ridiculous. I hate it, for one I can never spell it right and I mean really, it's just a terrible word, even its meaning feels the same way. Also, whether and patient because I spell them both wrong and I think there are two different spellings of patient...correct me if I'm wrong. One is a person, the other is just having patients or being patient.


----------



## kassie (Dec 6, 2014)

Moist. - Kidding, the word doesn't bother me that much.
Hun/sweetie/darling, etc.
Pop/soda pop. 
Finna.
Teach - I'm such a weirdo, when I was a kid I _hated_ using the word teach in school because I thought someone would think I was using it as a shortened version (slang?) of teacher which for some reason really embarrassed me. Anyway, it doesn't bother me anymore but just thought I'd share. ^^"


----------



## Ablaze (Dec 6, 2014)

Terms like "irregardless" and "long-cut" make me cringe. Although it is a phrase, when people use "I could care less", I just can't help but correct them in my mind. Call me meticulous but it's just really disturbing.

Oh, the word "stipulated" has also become a nuisance to me for some strange reason. I probably heard it way too many times recently.


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 6, 2014)

Plurals of words that end in 'th' are weird for me. I don't know if it's just me but I wind up saying month-ee-zzs when I try to pronounce 'months' the right way so I just say monfs and people either don't notice or care. I don't have this much trouble saying anything else it's just the plurals of word that end in 'th' that I've never quite been able to get right.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 6, 2014)

CainWolf said:


> Plurals of words that end in 'th' are weird for me. I don't know if it's just me but I wind up saying month-ee-zzs when I try to pronounce 'months' the right way so I just say monfs and people either don't notice or care. I don't have this much trouble saying anything else it's just the plurals of word that end in 'th' that I've never quite been able to get right.


I don't like those words either! I used to have a bit of a lisp when I was younger so those words always killed me when I tried to pronounce them. I've gotten over it but I still think that they're kinda difficult to say regardless.


----------



## Leela (Dec 6, 2014)

I hate the word 'perhaps'. When I was younger, I used to get embarrassed whenever I said it for no reason, so I avoided saying it at all. I still do XD


----------



## Cazqui (Dec 6, 2014)

Not really, I can't stand words said in country accents(and the uncle grandpa accent) or country accents in general. I dunno why, I won't just dislike the person because of their accent I just hate the way some words they say sound.


----------



## Geneve (Dec 6, 2014)

moist or crusty.

_oh god, I cringed typing those._


----------



## M O L K O (Dec 6, 2014)

if u text me 'XP, , ' or w/e I will burn u alive.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Dec 6, 2014)

dreamies, and industrial and engineer

also selfie,cray-cray, coinkydink. ugh XC
those words used by people who are extremely popular and i mean _extreme_


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 6, 2014)

Nobody likes the word moist and I don't know why


----------



## Syd (Dec 6, 2014)

ointment moist coinkydoink


----------



## Volvagia (Dec 7, 2014)

flubber or blubber


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 7, 2014)

Moist. I don't know. I just get chills when I hear it. It's not a favorite by any means.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2014)

Sl*t and wh**e...just WAYYY too spiteful to me. What people do w/ their sex life is their business, don't be judging!


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 7, 2014)

Psydye said:


> Sl*t and wh**e...just WAYYY too spiteful to me. What people do w/ their sex life is their business, don't be judging!



This as well.


----------



## Skep (Dec 7, 2014)

lukewarm

it hurts to even type it


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 7, 2014)

***got


----------



## Lambish (Dec 11, 2014)

Fawning said:


> I'd say moist too, and the very very horrible C word. Also any racist/sexist/homophobic word.



I can't stand that awful "c" word.
To make it worse, I have an Australian friend who says it quite a lot. 
I can't really be mad at him or anything, cause from what he tells me, it's common for Australians to use it :c


----------



## Minene (Dec 11, 2014)

crusty....e_e


----------



## Kayteddy (Dec 11, 2014)

Moist, (UNLESS you're talking about cake, then it's okay) ointment, cream, (sometimes) and some not so TBT-Thread friendly words D:


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 11, 2014)

Swear words, and though it's more than one word, nails on a chalkboard.
NGHHRHRHRH


----------



## tobi! (Dec 11, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> Swear words, and though it's more than one word, nails on a chalkboard.
> NGHHRHRHRH



that rhymed


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

Psydye said:


> Sl*t and wh**e...just WAYYY too spiteful to me. What people do w/ their sex life is their business, don't be judging!


Yeah, those are two words I like never use.. I can be pretty foul-mouthed but this is a bit far imo.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 12, 2014)

This one time i got mad at my bfs dad for being a total **** (use your imagination)
 He asked me why i was  being "balistic". 
I got Balistic after that oooh boy. So now i hate that word with a passion.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 12, 2014)

I've never liked the word 'delicious'....:s not sure why. Wow I didn't know so many people hated...that 'm' word for something that's slightly wet...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

Hah.. except from 'bae' that I posted already.. It would has to be 'oscillating' lol it makes me think of toothbrushes


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 12, 2014)

Moist.
Meh.
Bae (unless used like, "Julian is bae", but not with real life boy/girlfriends xD).

That's all the ones that I can name off the top of my head lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

Lol, I wonder why people started the whole bae trend? Did ya get drunk and missed the b or?


----------

